# Tv Sharp Aquos de 32 mod. lc 32d44u  no enciende



## imepi (Jul 4, 2014)

Hola tengo un televisor sharp aquos de 32 mod. lc 32d44u el cual no enciende y sus luces de power parpadean y cambian de color a naranja y rojo, ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 4, 2014)

Hola, que has hecho al respecto.


----------



## Dls (Jul 8, 2014)

Sip, como dice Gudino Roberto, dinos que has checado, antes que nada checa la fuente, sus voltajes y si ves que todo anda bien tambien nos dices


----------

